# Today on RO - Monday



## TinysMom (Jun 15, 2009)

I have been having computer issues and my computer will often shut down without any notice - so this is shorter than usual (for me).

*
*[align=center]Monday, June 15, 2009







Whose bunny walked for a craisin?

Would this make you upset?

There is a TIEBREAKER VOTE for caption contest #38.[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Speaking of caption contests - don't forget contest #39.[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]A new way to use a Ferret Nation cage...[/align] [align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Weeping Eye[/align][align=center]Is the sneezing bad?[/align][align=center]Freaking about mites[/align][align=center]Ticks on bunnies[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Banging through the night[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]And the night was going so well...[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Digging on me and my clothes[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]What breed?[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Critique me![/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Little Lucy might be pregnant[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Only a few days left for the 2009 Yearbook Photo Phile Contest.*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Here are the RULES[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Here are the categories[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]I've heard it said before - that for humans...the sweetest word they can hear...is their own name. I'm not sure if I agree with that - I never loved to hear my mom say my name if I knew I'd done something wrong.[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]But I have noticed that in the rabbitry - where I have several rabbits all together - when I say the name of a particular rabbit - be it Kiwi or Aggie or UB or Echo or even ZEUS....that rabbit turns around and looks at me and acknowledges that they are being talked about. Sometimes I get flicked off...sometimes they'll think I've got treats. However - hearing me say their name is one way they "connect" with me.
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]The thing is...naming rabbits is so darn hard for me...so in case its hard for you (and you're thinking of getting a new bunny) - here are some websites to help you name your bunny.[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]The Comprehensive Bunny Name list[/align][align=center]Cute Rabbit Names[/align][align=center]Exotic Pet Names (for rabbits)[/align][align=center]Pet Rabbit Names[/align][align=center]Rabbit Names[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Finally - I'm looking for a new "game" to come up with since folks didn't seem to care for my blog search game....any ideas? If so - pm them to me!*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Have a 
[/align][align=center]WONDERFUL WEEK 
[/align][align=center]EVERYONE!!!
[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome news today, Peg!!!


----------



## Becca (Jun 15, 2009)

Aaaw man I liked the blog game!

Great job!


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 15, 2009)

now there's an idea for a thread - where did you get your bunny's name from


----------

